# كل اللهجات: بَسّة / قطة



## jawad-dawdi

في أي اللهجات العربية تسمّى القطّه (بسّة)؟​


----------



## Schem

نسميها هكذا في نجد​


----------



## WadiH

عندكم في القصيم بس.  باقي نجد نقول قطو وقطوة مثل الخليجيين


----------



## Schem

توي أدري والله. بالقصيم بس ولا بالقصيم وحايل؟​


----------



## WadiH

والله يمكن حايل بعد بحكم إنها تشابه القصيم بس ما عندي علم. ما أستبعد إن عند الحايلية كلمة خاصة فيهم ما نعرفها. دايم أحس حائل لها قاموس لوحدها.  للأسف ما فيه ممثل عن منطقة حائل في هالموقع.


----------



## Alanoud

احنا في الحجاز نسميها بسه كمان


----------



## nizarun

تستعمل كذلك في القصيم والحجاز وعسير 
لكن اهل الحجاز ينطقونها بكسر الباء


----------



## avraham arabic

اطّة في دول بلاد الشام، وفي اللهجة اللبنانية: ابْسَيْنة


----------



## Hemza

في المغرب, الكلمة تختلف على حسب المنطقة: في منطقتي, نقول "قطّة" أما في بعض مناطق المغرب, يقولون "مش". و في الجزائر, أظن انهم يقولون "قطّة" أيضا. و في تونس, يقولون "قطوس". على ليبيا, لا أعرف


----------



## djara

صحيح. ونستعمل المؤنث قطوسة أكثر. ونستعمل بس بجر الباء مكررة عدة مرات لنداء القط


----------



## Zoghbi

> و في الجزائر, أظن انهم يقولون "قطّة"


سلام عليكم
في العاصمة نقول قط و ليس قطة.
اما القط الصغير نسميه البسبوس


----------



## shagrouni

في ليبيا نقول قطّوس و قطّوسة.


----------



## Ustaath

وفي السودان : كَديسة


----------



## elroy

avraham arabic said:


> اطّة في دول بلاد الشام، وفي اللهجة اللبنانية: ابْسَيْنة


في فلسطين نقول "بسة".


----------



## be.010

بسوريا:
 أطة بالشامي )الدمشقي( مع فتحة عالهمزة
أطة بمعظم المناطق الأخرى الهمزة بدون حركة مثل ə
بسينة أو بسة بالمناطق الوسطى حمص-حماة...


----------



## Noriko Tan

أظن أنّها تسمّى "بسة" في الأردن والسعودية. مع ذلك تختلف من منطقة لمنطقة في البلد الواحد
نحن في العراق نسمّيها "بزّونة"


----------



## bilal888

موضوع جميل نظرا لكون البسس اجمل الحيوانات عندي
في فلسطين نستعمل بِسّ و بِسّهِ 
قرأت مرة الشعر التالي:

حبيبي كبش العيد أنا حريفكْ .
لِشْ تصطحي تنفر ؟ أنا ضعيفك .
إشْ حال جبينك إش حال صديفك .
إشْ حال شواياتك إش حال قديدك .
من يراني ثالث العيد وأنا نقطع ونشوي .
وترى كبش معلق والقطيطيس تحت يعوي .
وانا عريان في السراول أو في منديل خبز ملوي .
وانا نصهل ان عرس ماعي أو عقيقة .

وهو اندلسي وتستعمل فيه كلمة القطيطس للقط وهو على الأغلب اصل مشترك للكلمة المستعملة اليوم في عدد من دول المغرب العربي.


----------



## shagrouni

"قطيطيس" تصغير لكلمة قطّوس.


----------



## سيف الحسان الاسلمي

اصلاً هو بكل دولة تختلف التسمية وحتى العادات بعد بدولة وحدة
واحنا بالعراق نسمي الانثى ( بزونة) والذكر ( عتوي )
واما كلمة بسة هذي اعتقد الحجازيين والمصاروة وبعض بلاد الشام يقولونها وحتى اهل نجد يقولون بس وعندهم امثال شعبية عليها مثل ( فلان بس مطبخ) هذا رد على الي يدعي هو من نجد ويقول مانقول بس وهذا الكلام حتى ذكره عبد العزيز العويد الي مختص باللهجات العربية وهو سعودي وحتى شرق السعودية بعد يسمونه سنور وبعد الحجازيين يقولون عري واما كلمة قطوة مدري يقولونها الكويتيين والقطريين واعتقد جم واحد يقلدهم من السعودية واعتقد كلمة قطوة يا انها فارسية لان اغلب لهجة الكويت بيها مفردات فارسية كثيرة يا انها حولوها من(قطة) باللغة العربية الى قطوة والله اعلى واعلم بهذا الشي اما كلمة بزونة باللهجة العراقية فهي كلمة ارامية الاصل وكلمة العتوي ما اعرف اصلها بس بالعراق عندنا امثال كثيرة ع العتوي منها ( عتوي وانجوى على ذيلة) او فلان عتوي مال مطابخ .


----------



## Hemza

shagrouni said:


> "قطيطيس" تصغير لكلمة قطّوس.


قطيّط في المغرب


----------

